# Court TV becomes TRU tv and Discovery times becomes Investigation Discovery



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Court TV becomes TRU TV

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6495002.html

Discovery Times becomes Investigation Discovery

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6505389.html


----------

